# info on a LIL' ZIPPER go-kart needed



## aremer... (Jan 14, 2005)

hi folks,don't usually post on these forums but i came across one today at a garage sale.lady said she would hold it for me,i need to know a fair price for it . any help?i do not know anything about these. thanks


----------



## 403forbidden (May 3, 2004)

aremer... said:


> hi folks,don't usually post on these forums but i came across one today at a garage sale.lady said she would hold it for me,i need to know a fair price for it . any help?i do not know anything about these. thanks



depends on the condition. If it is new in the box, that kart is worth over $400. Even in used condition, it can be woth over $300. It is pretty rare and desirable. First offer low because they might not even know how much it is worth...but don't be shocked if they demand a higher price.

I have one and payed $300 for it.


----------

